# Bob Beers L.I. New York Slot Car Show April 19



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

This Sunday April 19 is Bob's second show of the year.The last show was jam packed.Show is at the Huntington Hilton Hotel rt 110 in Melville L.I.We'll see you there. Tom


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

See you there Tom.:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Save something to bring to Ohio!....& good luck with the Walk in the park. See you next Sunday.


----------

